

Google gifting Droids to GoogleIO 2010 attendees before conference - siculars
http://code.google.com/events/io/2010/gift-faq.html
I was hoping for something like this and man... I am quite chuffed as one of my Brit friends would say.
======
siculars
I was hoping for something like this and man... I am quite chuffed as one of
my Brit friends would say.

From the FAQ:

"The Nexus One is an unlocked GSM phone and will work in the US, Europe and
Canada. The Droid is a CDMA device locked to Verizon and will only work on the
Verizon network in the US."

It looks like the type of phone you get is based on the country you indicated
you are from when you registered.

------
ashishbharthi
Its surprising why Google would choose Droid instead of Nexus One for US
attendees.

~~~
justinchen
Probably to appease Motorola. I was hoping for a Nexus One, but oh well.

------
gmac99
The Droid is a nice gesture, but will be a brick after the 30 day free service
is up! I am on AT&T and won't be paying for a Verizon contract and data plan
:(

------
EvanK
This'll be the second free Droid I've gotten from Google. The first one I
ended up selling, the profits from which paid for my trip to GoogleIO. I'll be
selling this one too, and using the proceeds to buy a Nexus my damn self :)

------
drewda
Yeah, this will now be my second freebie Droid from Google. Not to look the
gift horse in the mouth, but some variety would be nice...

